# SFV OG kush! Problems?



## Syke (Apr 16, 2011)

hey guys
i need some help with my san fernando og kush.
i think its a magnesium deficiency, but im not positive
they are going outside tonight.
all the help would be appreciated
thnx 

the first 3 are the first week of damage
the second 2 and the second week
treated with epsom salt little bit of recovery but still damage to older leaves


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2011)

leaves drooping and curling in...that looks like heat damage


----------



## wedginfool (Apr 16, 2011)

that looks exactly like the damage i'm getting. i also think it is a magnesium defeciency. i don't have a digital camera or i would have posted my pics and asked for help but since i don't i just look around for others with similar problems hoping to come up with some answers 
i have 2 strains that seem to show the defeciency a little differently than each other. one the leaves are tacoing up and are pointing up along with interveinal colorosis and necrotic spots and on the other the leaves are droopy but still have the green veins and cholorosis and dead necrotic spots. 
anyhow i hope someone can diagnose your problem because it is the same as mine at least it sure looks like it


----------



## woodydude (Apr 17, 2011)

I have similar problems with several plants of different strains http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55838 I thought it was an Mg deficiency too, this was confimed by an experienced grower who suggested a ph/nute lockout problem.
SOrting out my ph problem was his recommendation, but it isn't as easy as appears.
I tried Epsom salts too and though it does clear up a bit, I ended up pruning the damaged leaves.
If your problem is the same as mine, it is certainly not heat damage as the damage occurs in the middling older leaves first, nowhere near any heat source.
I think you could try adding a little calmag to your nutes and hope it works.
Let us know how it goes, I have bookmarked this thread lol.
Peace W


----------



## jmansweed (Apr 17, 2011)

Syke - with damage like the type on your leaves total recovery will not occur. Those larger leaves will probably be a bit funky for the remainder. 

It does resemble Mag def. for sure. Looking at the plant, which appears healthy else-where - it makes me think your pH is probably on point. 

If you want some more specific help - let us know your water supply and nutes. Almost in every case I've seen Cal/Mag def. are primarily caused because of poorer water sources. (or pH)

peace..................


----------



## Syke (Apr 17, 2011)

hey guys
thanks for all the input 
im pretty sure its not heat damage. i had very good temps inside.
yes our problems sound very similar. almost exactly the same
i was using filter water while they are indoor. i lower the ph a little.
doesnt need too much.
i am using fox farms nutes
the whole line,from kangaroots threw beastie blooms and sledge hammer
they were in roots organics soil also.
i also tried the epsom salt and it "cleared up"
not necessarily fixed it....

i got the outside in the ground today
ill update tomorrow


----------

